# One Vizsla or two?



## redbirddog

Good morning.

Haven't seen this thread so thought I'd ask:

Do you find it easier or harder to have one Vizsla or two?

I have my two that are 10-months apart. Last Saturday Bailey went off for some training and during a walk last night I thought how my relationship with just Chloe is different then when I have both the dogs. A simple walk to the park seems to satisfy just her and without Bailey next to her she seems sadate.

Many of my Vizsla friends have two. 

We had a cocker spaniel once and we thought at five she was lonely so we rescued another cocker that was about the same age. The new dog made life terrible for our first and re-homed the second after a month.

Two is good for us. Three would be tough. In several bird dog training books, the authors comment that it should be "One hunter - one dog."

Bailey is my hunter and Chloe is his cheerleader. She doesn't hunt but loves to run in the open spaces with him. They are best of friends.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html

redbirddog


----------



## kellygh

I would love to have 2 Vs, but I'm afraid it will come later down the road :'(. With 3 young kids, a dachshund etc., resources like time, $, & patience are a consideration. We could do it, but I always make my decisions based on worst case scenarios. It is tempting to put on my rose colored glasses everytime I see a V(s), hear about a litter etc ;D On the flip side, many breeders will not sell 2 puppies, at once, to the same family. Our breeder will not sell a pup to a person/family who has another dog under the age of 12m (would consider 10m with an experienced owner & no young children).


----------



## BlueandMac

We have two 4 year olds - brother and sister from the same litter. However we didn't have them from puppies nor did we get them at the same time - we got Blue (the female) at 1.5 years and Mac (the male) three months later at 1.75 years). 

Blue is definitely different when Mac is not around - more playful and "silly". It is almost like when Mac is around she needs to be the big serious sister. Mac is always the goofball. And he can't stand being away from her. I joke that it is like many male/female relationships - he is lost with her, but she does just fine without him. Ha, ha,   

I think one dog is easier than two, but I might think that because Blue is an easier dog than Mac. She is calmer (except when hunting) and he is more "velcro" and rambunctious. Someone said to me once that "female dogs love you, but male dogs are in love with you"...that sort of sums up Blue and Mac. 

But, I wouldn't change a thing. They get along wonderfully and since we do have to work, it is nice that they have each others company. It is actually amazing how well they get along. When Blue was recovering from a serious injury (impaled herself on a stick while running in the woods), Mac - who usually tries to push her out of the way to get attention - was so gentle around her and seemed to actually "keep watch" of her while she recovered. And they constantly "snuggle" which is just the cutest thing. 

As many of you have said, they are more than a dog, they are a lifestyle. And so absolutley worth it!


----------



## kellygh

Oh dear! I'm glad Blue is OK now! Pumpkin had to get some staples in her leg due to a deep puncture wound. She was running through thick cover. I worry now about a serious injury :-\


----------



## Ozkar

BlueandMac said:


> We have two 4 year olds - brother and sister from the same litter. However we didn't have them from puppies nor did we get them at the same time - we got Blue (the female) at 1.5 years and Mac (the male) three months later at 1.75 years).
> 
> Blue is definitely different when Mac is not around - more playful and "silly". It is almost like when Mac is around she needs to be the big serious sister. Mac is always the goofball. And he can't stand being away from her. I joke that it is like many male/female relationships - he is lost with her, but she does just fine without him. Ha, ha,
> 
> I think one dog is easier than two, but I might think that because Blue is an easier dog than Mac. She is calmer (except when hunting) and he is more "velcro" and rambunctious. Someone said to me once that *"female dogs love you, but male dogs are in love with you"*...that sort of sums up Blue and Mac.
> 
> But, I wouldn't change a thing. They get along wonderfully and since we do have to work, it is nice that they have each others company. It is actually amazing how well they get along. When Blue was recovering from a serious injury (impaled herself on a stick while running in the woods), Mac - who usually tries to push her out of the way to get attention - was so gentle around her and seemed to actually "keep watch" of her while she recovered. And they constantly "snuggle" which is just the cutest thing.
> 
> As many of you have said, they are more than a dog, they are a lifestyle. And so absolutley worth it!


I have part time custody of my 8 month old V boy Ozkar and Zsa Zsa my German Shorthaired pointer who is 14 months (gestimate..she was a rescue) and I totally agree with the Love nad in love comment. It is just so true. Zsa Zsa loves me, but Ozkar is in love with me. She can spend time on her own and is less effected than Ozkar is. Ozkar is an "A Typical" V. He cries for 5 or ten mintues when you get home. Telling you how terrible it was to be left on his own and how he thought I was never coming back!!!!!  Breaks my heart every time!!!  

Zsa Zsa get's lonely though when I am at work. She doesn't get sooky like Ozkar. What she does is becomes destructive!! Digging and chewing anything she can get at or into!!! But, she is almost a V in a different colour, as GSP's are very, very, very similiar in nature!! (Well, V blood was restocked with GSP's at some point when the Vizsla was teetering on extinction.


----------



## gunnr

My personal take is that two is better, maybe not easier, but better.
Tika and Gunnr are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Gunnr is, well she's Gunnr. A non stop, bop til' you drop, in your face dog. Tika is content to lie by yourside all day long, and has just an incredible disposition. She would be the perfect Vizsla for an apartment dweller.
Both can hunt, but Tika's heart just isn't in it. She has all of the tools, but she's more content to be right by your side in the woods, and in the house.
She definitely has a "calming influence" on Gunnr, and they both play off each other.
It's a good match.


----------



## Big Rick

I agree with Mike, two is definitely better. Like Gunnr, Dexter was/is high energy while Scarlet is much more laid back. Dexter's a type A while Scarlet's a type B. Since we got Scarlet Dex has been much calmer because they go outside and run around in the back yard a lot and burn off that energy. Then they come in the house and sleep. When we first got Dexter we felt like sending him back to the breeder at times but we hung in there. Now we have two of the best behaved dogs we have ever had. (And we've had many) Love our Vs!!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We only have one V, Lincoln is everything we didn't read about. We were expecting a spaz, like taz from looney tunes, instead we got garfield.

At times when he wants to play like puppies do, we wish we had two. We just dint have a big enough yard.

We've been contemplating finding a blue wiemar pup for a play mate. Probably wont happen but its a thought.


----------



## Mischa

I vote for 2 all day long! 8)
We're taking care of Krazy Kian this weekend, and they get along so well it makes me want to go get another one as soon as Kian's parents come and get him. 

My g/f is obviously more sane than I am... She wants to wait until Mischa settles down some more so that she can be a positive influence on a young pup. It makes sense, but I think they should be very close in age so the energy level is similar.

I don't think I could handle another pup right now as much as I'd love it once he matured. I think we NEED Mischa to be calmer first to help us raise the pup and teach him the rules.


----------



## Erika

I'm so glad I found this thread! (Hi everyone, I'm very new.) We have a six year old boy called Tesla, VERY active, very needy but since I work from home it's great for both of us--every couple of hours he pulls me away from my desk and we go outside for 45 minutes. It's a great life. That's how we met another Vizsla puppy at the park a few months ago (I'd never seen one before--I moved in with my boyfriend and Tesla after he was fully grown) and that was the day when my thoughts about getting another one turned into a real desire to make it happen. My boyfriend had the same idea too (after I called him in excitement: "Babe! I just saw A VIZSLA PUPPY!!!") so now we are hoping to have a girl join our family possibly in the next six months. I have been wondering if I'm crazy as I know they are a very intense puppy, but after reading this thread I'm really reassured. I'm pretty sure I'm active enough with Tesla already to tire a younger dog, or as my boyfriend would say, "The care is already there." 

Anyway, nice to meet you all! I always read these forums and have meant to join in sometime! 

PS I also love the Redbirddog blog, I love how you share the personality of your V's.


----------



## redbirddog

> PS I also love the Redbirddog blog, I love how you share the personality of your V's.


Thanks. We have a great time sharing our adventures. Today Bailey failed another Master Hunt test. It was 94 degrees and he brought the bird 1/2 way back and dropped it. After 40 minutes of hard running and hunting, he was beat and not in the mood for "mouth full o' feathers."

Chloe got to run in a field after jack rabbits. She loves to chase them and after 10 minutes she was done and ready to get back in the Jeep. Happily she curled up in the back with the a/c on full blast as we drove the hour home blissfully.

Vizslas go well in twos. They each have their own personality and finding what charges their batteries takes some study.

Erika, read "Merle's Door" and "A Dog's Purpose" when you get a chance. These are my guides to bringing happiness to my dog's lives.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

2 or more! I love my pack of Vs. 

My husband and I got Lucy at 9 weeks old and after falling in love with her and the breed, as we did not know anything about them. We decided she needed a playmate! We have a passion for Vizsla rescues and we adopted Chevy at 9 months old. Lucy and Chevy are about the same age. At first Lucy wasn't too sure about Chevy  but they are best of friends they cuddle on the same doggie bed at night to sleep. We than decided that we wanted to help with the rescue and on a regular basis we have a 3rd puppy in the home and my 2 pups help that new pup learn. It is amazing how a pack communicates with each other, like on Ceasar the Dog Whisperer. 

After getting Chevy and helping re-home 6 dogs, our next pup will be a rescue. That way I can test the personality and know what kind of V I am getting. But I will get another puppy someday  

So for a long answer to your question, I cannot imagine having only one V in our house. They make our house full of life and happiness. 

Attached is: Chevy on the left, Lucy on the right and our foster at the time Gunner (now Jed) and my husband Justin on his birthday!


----------



## 1notenough

simple:two or more never just one


----------



## AfroViz

I have a Vizsla (9 mo) and a GSP (2yo). Both girls. As I sit here they're chasing each other around the yard at warp speed. By the time I get out there with the Chuckit to exercise them they'll already be halfway toward wrecked. It takes a lot of pressure off me. I really couldn't imagine having a high-energy dog without a playmate. I feel like it would be a lot more work


----------



## mlenzen

One is easier but, two is without a question better. Our Mady Girl, who would have turned 6 years old this month, was 4 when we got little Otto at 8 weeks old. Mady was Daddy’s girl, very affectionate, and just wanted to be where I was at all times. Mr. Otto, on the other hand is a Buddy, still velcro not just as affectionate as she is. The 2 of them were inseparable. Unfortunately, on Nov 21st 2010 we lost our beloved Mady to a freak illness leaving a huge hole in our lives and Otto without his big sister. 

Knowing of our loss, our breeder contacted us earlier this year wanting to know if we were ready or interested in another puppy. Long stories short, on June 13th of this year we received a 7 week old female we named Sady. Otto is the ultimate big brother who puts up with all of her puppy antics and loves every minute of it. Otto is now 2 and Sady is 5 months and they are a joy each and day. 

I have attached is Mady with Otto and Otto with Sady.

Enjoy! Marc


----------

